# Complex laceration repair and Tendon repair



## Cheryl O (May 30, 2013)

I have an injured worker that was seen in the ER for an extensor tendon laceration of the thumb.  In the ER the physician repaired the laceration and sent the IW to a surgeon for repair of the tendon laceration.  The surgeon had to remove the sutures from the initial repair and then repaired the tendon as well as closed the laceration back up a few days after the initial injury.  The surgeon is billing for the tendon repair, 26418 but he is also billing for the laceration closure, 13132.  Is this appropriate to bill both when the extensor tendon repair would normally include the closure?  I can see why there is a charge since the surgeon had to remove the sutures of the initial injury, but I am not so sure about payment  in surgery since this is usually included in the procedure....All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## AB87 (May 31, 2013)

Only 24618 because in this case you must bill the most extensive procedure when performed on the same site. Im pretty sure this will get denied if you submitted both


----------



## Cheryl O (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you Randrk,
This is what I thought, but sometimes it's better to get a second opinion.
Cheryl


----------



## AB87 (Jun 8, 2013)

Your Welcome! Anytime!


----------

